# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  working holiday visa

## Atravel

hiya we are thinking about working in australia. has any one got any information on how we would do this. such as the financial requirements and how to find a place to live while we are there? any information would be very helpful   thanks.

----------


## davidsmith36

A working holiday visa is a habitation allow permitting explorers to embrace business (and once in a while contemplate) in the nation issuing the visa to supplement their travel reserves.

----------

